# The Dream of a Lifetime



## (A²M) AsquareM™ (Nov 16, 2015)

_So, this was what I wrote in my English Boards Exam for a 10 Marks question. You have something like 15 minutes out of 3 hours of time left after__ attending other grammatical and literature based questions to think of and write a story. Couldn't really think of an appropriate title, suggestions will be deeply appreciated._
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Question: You woke up in the night on hearing a strange sound and saw something strange. Write a story on what happened next in about 250 words and g**ive it an appropriate title.* 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was riding on my aerobike when I heard something… slowly the scene faded away… what? I was becoming more conscious. I woke up, and realized I had been dreaming. Flying bikes, really? As I opened my eyes, I saw something… something whitish… floating. I sat bolt upright, sleep thrown into the air, immediately thinking of the worst: was that a ghost?

No. Just the stupid flying curtains, waving up and down due to the sudden wind. As my heart rate subsided, I got up, shut the glass pane, and looked down. My Rubik’s Cube had been knocked down by the curtains, which is what woke me up. Cursed thing. I curled up in my bed, my blankets covering me. I called for my best friend sleep, but realized after centuries of rolling in my bed that it had gone away, my dear Albatross. Especially, since I threw the blankets off to on countless occasions when I thought I heard footsteps or an earthquake, only to realise it was my heart beat. Making a mental note to burn the entire horror movie CD collection I had next morning, I threw away my blankets and went to the gallery. Something about the pleasantly windy, dimly-lit roads attracted me. ‘Well, a walk may do me good,’ I thought. I picked up my mobile, a torch, the keys, and set out. Damn Dad and his night shift, does he not care about me, a poor soul?

Walking down the by-hearted lanes, I was pleased at how better they seemed without the day’s ear-crackling traffic. As I went down the jewellers’, I heard a creaking sound… As if I hadn’t had enough jumpscares to last me a lifetime already. As I looked into the shop, I saw them. No less than four men were trying to loot the rubies and emeralds. Heart wanting to burst out of my chest, I slowly leaned down against its side wall, thinking what to do, and in an instinct, with shaking hands I dialled the police’s number. Again, I mistake my heart beats thinking someone was coming from behind as I gave them details. The thieves, expecting to make it out quiet, received a shock when the jeeps and cars arrived. The shocked and disgruntled men were handcuffed and forced in the back of a jeep. An inspector approached me. ‘You’re the one who called us?’ He questioned.
‘Yes,’ I replied, showing him my phone.

‘You did a brave thing,’ he said, giving me a relieving smile. ‘Looks like you need a sweater. Cold, Right?’ Cold was not my reason of shaking like a drilling machine.

-------

I beamed proudly as I showed dad the article which came in the morning newspaper:
 “Brave kids does the right thing and saves the day”
His facial expression turned from tired to happy and then proud, me twice as much as him.
‘Alan,’ he called. ‘Yes?’

‘Come on now, don’t force me to throw water on you.’ Odd compliment. Wait, what?

‘Alaaaaaan! Wakeup or you’ll be late….’ Everything was fading away. I opened my heavy eyelids and saw dad next to me. ‘Its seven-thirty already, you’ll be late!’ he said, and went away. I sat up, confused. My once proud chest fell as the truth stabbed me into the heart. ‘Dammit!’ I shouted. It was all again a stupid dream. As I dressed and headed out of my house, I thought just how cruel my fate was. Just moments ago, I was proud with my life, and now, I’ll have to go to my school, and then tuitions. ‘Great, just great’, I thought, ‘as if I hadn’t already had enough horror to last a lifetime.’

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Please be a full on critique, I appreciate all feedback, even small SPaG errors._


----------



## Jigawatt (Nov 18, 2015)

That's brilliant considering you did it in such a short time, and under pressure. Under those circumstances, I wouldn't change a thing. _The Dream of a Lifetime_ sounds pretty good for a title.


----------



## Courtjester (Dec 7, 2015)

A remarkable effort, considering the time you had available. I don't think many people could have equalled it for imagination and quality when faced with such a constriction. Well done. Cj


----------



## Blade (Dec 7, 2015)

:flower:

I think this is very well done considering the conditions. Fifteen minutes is not long in any situation but after three hours of grammar and literature dementia the effort comes across as lucid and well thought out. No need to throw water on it.:thumbl:


----------



## (A²M) AsquareM™ (Jan 3, 2016)

THANK YOU EVERYDAY 

It's delightful to hear that you guys liked it.


----------



## DarkSunshine (Feb 8, 2016)

"Heart wanting to burst out of my chest, I slowly leaned down against its side wall, thinking what to do, and in an instinct, with shaking hands I dialled(dialed) the police’s number."

It kind a feels like it's a run on sentence. Maybe you can make some edits like...
Heart wanting to burst out of my chest, I slowly leaned down against its side wall, thinking of what to do. In an instinct, with shaking hands, I dialed the police's number.

Still, the title got me hooked and it was really funny.

Edit: Read about low time constraint. Sorry! It was fabulous how you whipped this up under so much pressure and so little time!


----------



## (A²M) AsquareM™ (Feb 29, 2016)

DarkSunshine said:


> "Heart wanting to burst out of my chest, I slowly leaned down against its side wall, thinking what to do, and in an instinct, with shaking hands I dialled(dialed) the police’s number."
> 
> It kind a feels like it's a run on sentence. Maybe you can make some edits like...
> Heart wanting to burst out of my chest, I slowly leaned down against its side wall, thinking of what to do. In an instinct, with shaking hands, I dialed the police's number.
> ...



Oops, I see I made mistakes even while editing lol xD
Thanks for the critique!

Idk such stories at times just flow into my mind and make a form at times.
Wished it happened more often and on a larger scale ;-;


----------



## General Global Resolver (Mar 4, 2016)

I want the hearth overbeating out of it, bad example is never good, you never know c: .. and the first mention of dad being a 'poor soul', I can say this just to protect you.. from who knows what  B).. + ;: should be 'humanitarian'.  

potential but  a bit too open to anything you did not re-engineer for 'of course' 'humanitarian' purpose. Just to say, you our dear friend  have fun in mind so you mean -'humanitarian' Writing=ProfessionalGoodness .. Professional Goodness spreads into kulture asif re-engeneering and spreading of the 'humanitarian professionalism' you can rely on it will bring you amongst best circled 'professional goodness life' ..


WAS THIS REMOTELY STEADY ENOUGH AS COMMENT TO OUR STUDY . (copy/paste to doc.)



DarkSunshine said:


> "Heart wanting to burst out of my chest, I slowly leaned down against its side wall, thinking what to do, and in an instinct, with shaking hands I dialled(dialed) the police’s number."
> 
> It kind a feels like it's a run on sentence. Maybe you can make some edits like...
> Heart wanting to burst out of my chest, I slowly leaned down against its side wall, thinking of what to do. In an instinct, with shaking hands, I dialed the police's number.
> ...


----------



## General Global Resolver (Mar 4, 2016)

if you mean it


----------

